
How to hire top developers? [step-by-step tactic] - mwarcholinski
https://brainhub.eu/blog/how-to-hire-react-developers/
======
pfarrell
I like this idea of the bottom right quadrant being where you want to hire.
I've been advocating the same notion in my startup. We want to build a team
where people grow into top talent, not try to hire them in.

This also lines up with my experience watching where the top performers in my
former companies originated. Hunger and passion are essential if you want an
"A" level developer.

~~~
mwarcholinski
Happy to hear that you advocate the same hiring tactic.

I highly recommend a podcast with Jonathan Siegel on how he used this approach
on buying 29 companies and hiring people to run them ->
[https://okdork.com/buying-a-business-jonathan-
siegel/](https://okdork.com/buying-a-business-jonathan-siegel/)

